# DIY 3-way replacement !



## yanici (Mar 25, 2007)

Maybe the son was trying to fry mom so he'd get his inheritance.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

This is what happens when you are too cheap to call an electrician!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> This is what happens when you are too cheap to call an electrician!!


Often times, yes, that is the reason. In this case, I think the son was just trying to be helpful. Judging from all the piddly stuff I did when I was there, and the surroundings, I don't think that money was the issue. Just lack of education.


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

And todays lesson is, this is why animals eat their young :laughing: :laughing: 

Darwin was on to something :laughing: :laughing: 

Glad nobody got hurt by that....


----------

